# looking for a floppy drive



## Troncoso (Feb 14, 2011)

anyone got a working floppy drive laying around? Needs to have a fully cased front and be black. I'll post a picture later what I'm talking about. I'll play $10 for shipping.

edit: something like this:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...5C5E1007FACB8&first=1&FORM=IDFRIR&adlt=strict


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I do I think. I'll go dig it out and take a pic for you if you are interested


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 14, 2011)

That would be awesome. As long as its not beat up where you can see it (scratches and cracks on the front) its what I want.


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2011)

No it isn't. It got taken out of an old system a good few years ago, and has been sat in a box with all other odd computer parts, so it is pretty much pristine


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you ship it internationally for under $10? if you not, link a picture. If it looks nice enough I'll pay a bit more.


----------



## Aastii (Feb 14, 2011)

took a pic


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 14, 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## etzelr1990 (Feb 17, 2011)

It should be able to fit in a small flat rate box which is 2 day shipping from USPS, for around 5usd. =]


----------



## dave1701 (Mar 4, 2011)

If something doesn't work out, I've got plenty of floppys laying around.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Mar 4, 2011)

etzelr1990 said:


> It should be able to fit in a small flat rate box which is 2 day shipping from USPS, for around 5usd. =]



Wrong way round its coming from england to the US.

Yay for floppys, how i miss them .


----------



## dave1701 (Mar 4, 2011)

innercx said:


> yay for floppys, how i miss them :d.



+1


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 14, 2011)

dave1701 said:


> +1



Dude, you're 16 surely you cannot have too much nostalgia?  I still keep mine for mobo bios updates etc.


----------



## Troncoso (Mar 14, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Dude, you're 16 surely you cannot have too much nostalgia?  I still keep mine for mobo bios updates etc.



Dude, schools still use floppy drives. It's dumb, but they do.


----------



## dave1701 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the old computers at my school still have floppy drives.  I have a bad memory from 7th grade about some moron ripping the metal thingy off of mine (which had a big project on it).  I still have floppy drives, but I've been too lazy to put one in my rig.


----------

